# Best oil for Brute frnt Diff



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

hey all, M lookin for the best oil for the (nightmare) front diff for the brutes. They call for 10/30, that sucks!!! :thinking:


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

use what they call for. 10w30 only


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

I have always just used the same oil i put in the motor


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

wood butcher said:


> use what they call for. 10w30 only


100% agreed. Just change it often.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

in mine they call for 10-40 and i just buy the cheapest i can find . i have to change it almost every time i ride anyway


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

My 08 calls for 10 40 so thats what I run.


----------



## GoHiSK1 (Jun 15, 2010)

Agreed 10W40 is what should be used. 2005- 2010 models


----------



## MeanGreenMan (May 24, 2010)

Kawi requires 10W-40 for front diff gear box on *ALL of their KVF models* (BF & Prairie) from 2002-2010+. Heavier/more viscous hypoid gear oil will seize up the spinder gears.

I use synthetic though... Mobil 1. It only takes 1/2 qt or so.


----------



## Kawasaki Kid (Oct 18, 2009)

yea when i change my oil in the motor it takes 2 1/2 quarts and the last 1/2 quart goes into the front diff.. i change it about every 200 miles


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

:rockn: Synthetic is the bomb! When I did my first oil change I used Mobil 1 and it started the easyest it ever has so its gotta be as good in the f diff.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

10/40 kawi is what we use in our own atvs and customer rides.


----------



## JVDChuck (Apr 14, 2010)

swampthing said:


> hey all, M lookin for the best oil for the (nightmare) front diff for the brutes. They call for 10/30, that sucks!!! :thinking:


 My Kawi dealer told me to use Amsoil Synthetic 20W50 in the front diff. He said I could use it in the engine too but would have to change it out for winter driving. So I run the 20W50 in the front diff and I mix in some Lucas Synthetic oil stabilizer with the kawi synthetic in the engine. I drop all the oils at the same time usually after every weekend of riding.


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

well.....I trust my brute brothers, so i will stick with Kawi, but go synthetic. Thanx


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I think the Amsoil works great in it...and not because they are a sponsor of mine before anyone says that....lol. I use Maxima engine oil though....Maybe I shouldn't post that...lol


----------



## wildky (Jun 6, 2010)

never put oil in the front diff how do u go about doing it? i probly need 2


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

I have a special oil can devoted to 10/40 kawi oil. Its got a really long neck with a hose on the end. Works great. I dont spill any.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

BleednGreen68 said:


> I have a special oil can devoted to 10/40 kawi oil. Its got a really long neck with a hose on the end. Works great. I dont spill any.


I gota get me one of those. I use a long-neck funnel but sence the new armor went on, its a bi*ch to keep from spilling a little. Got a pic?


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

Bootlegger said:


> I think the Amsoil works great in it...and not because they are a sponsor of mine before anyone says that....lol. I use Maxima engine oil though....Maybe I shouldn't post that...lol


 yer secret is safe with me:haha: thanx


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

BleednGreen68 said:


> I have a special oil can devoted to 10/40 kawi oil. Its got a really long neck with a hose on the end. Works great. I dont spill any.


I just took the cap off of an empty gear oil bottle and slipped about 1.5 foot long piece of hose onto it and I just screw it on top of my oil bottle each time I need to fill front or rear... never spills a drop other than the little overfill I do from time to time


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Yea I will try to get a pic of the can when I get back to work on tues. My dad is always going to old farm sales and he pics up old oil cans all the time. I need another one. When I do the front diffs on the mules, I do somewhat the same thing that filthyredneck does, I use the old diff oil bottles, cut the bottom off and stick a lot of hose on the end of the cap, I anchor it on the front brushguards and just let it sit there for awhile. 80/90 doesnt flow very fast so I just wait. I need to get another oil can for doing mules cause its even harder to fill them up cause you got to remove the front diff skid plate to do them.


----------

